# The FAQ on Beginner Diet for Males



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (May 23, 2017)

You have finally reached a point in your life where you're ready to get into shape. You may be young, you may be old but either way you've made the right choice. There is a good chance you here because you're ready to pile on pounds and pounds of muscle. There is a good chance you're here because it is time to lose some fat and get into shape. Finally, there is a chance you realize your overall health is of a greater importance than anything else. Hopefully, no matter who you are, for the sake of your own well being your overall health comes into play. As a beginner, you probably have a vast array of questions. Thankfully, you have come to steroid.com, and we have the answers.

Regardless of your goal, physical exercise along with a sound diet is one of the best things you will ever undertake in your life. With regular physical exercise and proper nutrition, you will make your immune system stronger and lower your risk of diseases; cardiovascular disease, type-2 diabetes and the most prevalent disease in our world today, obesity. If this is not reason enough, regular physical exercise coupled with a sound diet does in fact improve your overall mental health, and in many cases, can prevent or help cure depression. Regular exercise has a very positive effect on mental functions and capacity. Studies have shown that regular exercise can have a positive effect on neurodegenerative and neuromuscular diseases. Further, regular exercise can in fact reduce damage to or even reverse alcohol abuse induced brain damage.

Whoever you are, no matter your goals, the following outlines will start you down the right path. However, many will read this nutritional outline and at first glance be left with many questions and doubts. Such questions and concerns might be:

Q: I want to Get Big how is this enough food, enough calories? Shouldn't I be eating like there is no end in sight?

A: Your are just starting out and chances are you already carry too much body fat. If not, chances are not used to eating multiple meals per day. If you are fairly lean, the odds are slim that you had proper nutritional intake planned out in your diet. Following this outline you will ensure you don't add tons of extra body fat. You will accustom your body to proper nutritional intake. For the first time in your life, you will be eating correctly, feeding your muscles the nutrients they crave.

Q: Isn't there too much fat in this diet?

A: Fat is an important tool in our diets, the right fats. This is discussed in the outline.

Q: What about carbs, how can I train effectively on this amount of carbs?

A: As it was mentioned with calories, you are new to this game. If you are overweight or if you are what we call physique overweight then excess carbs may allow you to push more weight, but you will get fat. If you are in fact a hard gainer, then yes, you will need more carbs. If this is the case, see the Hard Gainer outline at the bottom of the page.

Q: The big ripped guy at my gym said I need to eat everything in sight, he said that how he does it, why shouldn't I listen to him?

A: Just because this is the way this guy does it, does not mean you should too. The odds are slim, very slim that he ate like he does now when he first started. There are exceptions, but these are the genetically gifted and few fall into this camp.

Q: My trainer says if I eat like it says in this diet I'll get too fat, he says that I shouldn't eat any more than 1200 calories per day. Who is right?

A: There are good trainers and bad trainers. All trainers, no matter what they tell you are first and foremost there to make money. There is nothing wrong with this, they have to make a living too. But some trainers will sacrifice efficiency for fast, short-term results. If they starve their clients enough and drive them hard in the gym, the scale will go down; their clients may shape up a little bit. But as a result, it will be at the expense of excess muscle loss, and cause long-term metabolism failures.

***Note: This diet is designed assuming all things are perfect. Assuming that the individual who will follow this diet is following all guidelines perfectly, is in perfect health, and is not someone who suffers from some type of metabolic disorder.


----------



## Ciro.reeves (May 23, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. And I will follow up it and keep it as a guidance.


----------

